# Be careful with marking blue



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Spilled a bit tonight.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh, I've done that and it doesn't even take much to make a huge mess!

I stained my back pretty good because it was running down the backpack sprayer and I didn't notice.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Oh, I've done that and it doesn't even take much to make a huge mess!
> 
> I stained my back pretty good because it was running down the backpack sprayer and I didn't notice.


I like using it for that reason. If you are blue you know the chem you were spraying is on you as well!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I like using it for that reason. If you are blue you know the chem you were spraying is on you as well!


OH RIP... that's why I've got rubber boots, and put that stuff in the tank while wearing rubber gloves. I also tend to wear yardwork shirts while doing so. It's too damn hot to wear long-sleeves right now.

Admit it Grass Daddy, you use the blue to make the yard pop, and give Grass Momma fits when the kids feet are blue


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Some marking blue somehow got inside the latex gloves I was wearing once. It's no joke near impossible to wash off. Got a lot of strange looks and comments for a few days.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Thankfully no chemicals involved. The seal was stuck the the lid and I knocked the opened bottle over.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Thankfully no chemicals involved. The seal was stuck the the lid and I knocked the opened bottle over.


hehehe SUPER MESS. You can get it off your skin easier with sand paper :lol:


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I haven't had issue with the blue marking bottle yet but I did have an issue with firestop foam when I was working on my basement. That crap got on my hands and I couldn't get it off for a week. It looked like I was diseased and finally with a combination of scrubbing and soaking I was able to get my hands clean.

For a while there I thought I was just going to have to peel my skin off! From now on rubber gloves with any of that stuff!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

It came right off my hands and cleaned up decently on the concrete. Hopefully it comes out of the clothes but if not then oh well. This was the lesco brand and seems to clean up well but it was a slow process.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

This might be an appropriate thread to post this question: What is the preferred brand of marking dye that y'all use? The stuff I get at Tractor Supply really isn't dark enough for my liking. I've doubled up the recommended amount, and it's still not dark enough for me.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> This might be an appropriate thread to post this question: What is the preferred brand of marking dye that y'all use? The stuff I get at Tractor Supply really isn't dark enough for my liking. I've doubled up the recommended amount, and it's still not dark enough for me.


I buy the "mark it blue" product. I'm not much for measuring but it doesn't take much in my 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I buy the 32oz version.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Here's what happens when you are in too much of a hurry to put down that sheet of plastic. I was only mixing up a little bit. I didn't need no stinkin' plastic. The wife is not easy to get along with right now.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

So I washed the wife's car in preparation for our trip this weekend. Start hosing off the wheel cleaner and I get a huge stream of blue going down the driveway. The bottle landed perfectly to shoot a stream between my legs and hit her tire.

I can only laugh because my mishap has given me the motivation to finally acid stain the garage floor.


----------

